

Skydock: Service discovery for Docker via DNS - jpetazzo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw42q1ofrV0

======
crosbymichael
FYI here is the github repo with a detailed readme.

[https://github.com/crosbymichael/skydock](https://github.com/crosbymichael/skydock)

